# P0171



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

P0171 is almost always the PCV valve and Intake Manifold.


----------



## edster (Sep 4, 2012)

I had same code with similar symptoms on my 2012. Garage man says "leaking valve cover seal" . Says it can cause a lean condition allowing error code. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pszack (Sep 5, 2017)

So my car is at the dealership and it will cost me 943.00 dollars to replace the intake manifold that has a leak


----------



## stratis1974 (Jan 28, 2018)

in my engine,a14 net, this [FONT=&quot]Purge Valve[/FONT] had a problem...


----------



## asher1869 (Feb 2, 2018)

the pcv valve is faulty. I have replaced my valve cover twice.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I had this code last year on my cruze had a recall at the time as well ( not for the code something random ) and my dealer randomly fixed the code at no charge. Had my cruze since 2011 just hit 40,000 km last year and since then the code never popped up again. Ill have to look into that PCV valve, thanks guys!


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

pszack said:


> Man my 2011 Chevrolet Cruze is throwing more codes then the United States Postal Service. A few months ago a code for bad turbocharger. 1300 dollars later, now she is throwing
> Code P0171. Runs okay when giving it gas but when idling it labors. I am thinking Vacuum Leak, but I have to take it to Chevrolet Dealership to find out.
> Any other ideas


I've dealt with this and it was the PCV valve leaking. Have already replaced mine once. Cheap part and easy install if you do it yourself.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have that code intermittently. I bought a $6 Bluetooth OBD reader and 
reset it every time.


----------

